# BMW Maintenance Program Upgrade?



## kcheung (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi there,

I have a 2008 535i and am getting close to putting about 47000 miles to my car. I am considering the BMW Maintenance Upgrade Program option (6 yrs/100K miles) and want to know what people's opinion of this option is.

1. Is the BMW Maintenance Program price negotiable at the dealership, or is it pretty much a fixed cost?

2. From my understanding, this extends the current standard maintenance program so all the routine services (oil service, inspection, scheduled brake services, etc.) are all inclusive. Am I correct?

Thanks in advance.

Kenny


----------



## Tom K. (May 10, 2008)

As it only extends your maintenance for two years, it's not worth it unless you will drive 50,000 miles in those two years and will require a couple of brake jobs during that period. Othrwise, you will pay around $2,000 but receive only about $400~$500 worth of services.

Tom


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Jan 26, 2011)

kcheung said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a 2008 535i and am getting close to putting about 47000 miles to my car. I am considering the BMW Maintenance Upgrade Program option (6 yrs/100K miles) and want to know what people's opinion of this option is.
> 
> ...


1. The Maintenance Program price is negotiable, so you may get different prices from different dealers. I can help you with a quote if you are interested.

2. This does extend the current coverage of the original maintenance plan and it does cover parts and labor, no deductible.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

kcheung said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a 2008 535i and am getting close to putting about 47000 miles to my car. I am considering the BMW Maintenance Upgrade Program option (6 yrs/100K miles) and want to know what people's opinion of this option is.
> 
> ...


The spread between MSRP and invoice on the plan is $500... Some dealers will give up about $300 of that... fyi..


----------



## kcheung (Aug 27, 2004)

All,

Thanks for the info. Much appreciated!

Daniel - I sent you an email about a quote.

Thanks.

Kenny


----------



## Stevej2001 (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm reading between the lines here... I think you need to be clear: an extension of the maintenance program will extend the maintenance for your car but NOT extend the warranty. If you buy this, you'll get your oil changes and brake jobs covered, but if your engine or transmission or any electronic doodad fails, you won't be covered.

You can extend the BMW warranty, but does't it have to be no later than 45k Miles?


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

We purchased the maintenance plan as we had 50k miles by the 3-year mark. We also knew that we would have at least 2 brake jobs as we were still on OEM brakes. We paid $1600 and to date have probably received $2500 worth of service with 1 year remaining. We have no regrets - and if I can squeeze out another brake job I will be really happy!

(1) The price is negotiable but many dealers don't negotiate. Doesn't make sense? Unfortunately many old school dealers would rather kill the deal than budge on the price (you see this when buying new vehicles as well). So you should shop around as the price varies among BMW dealers. You can buy the BMW extended maint plan from any dealer and get your car serviced at any BMW dealer in the USA. Also the plan follows the car not the owner, so it is transferable if you sell the car.

(2) Keep in mind it is 100% nonrefundable and not pro-rated. So if your car is wrecked or you decide to trade it for another one, you won't get any money back.

(3) Know that it doesn't cover warranty repairs - you need a separate extended warranty for that.

(4) Finally be advised that maintenance is done according to BMW's schedule not your own. Which means oil changes at 15k miles (or 12 mos), etc. So if you plan to keep your car for a while, you will still end up buying extra service (Assuming you believe - like most of us - that BMW's service intervals are inadequate).

On the plus side, in this area Service 1 and Service 2 packages are running $200 and $700 each, oil/filter changes are $100, and a brake job (front or rear) will run $600. Not to mention all the brake flushes, etc. So you can save some money with the package, particularly if it will cover you for most of the 50k-100k mileage interval. However if you are hitting the 4 year mark and drive under 10k miles per year, may not be worth it. Your dealer can tell you how much life you have left in your brakes based on current wear - probably good to know before your buy the plan.


----------



## kcheung (Aug 27, 2004)

Boraxo,

Thanks for the detail explanation and opinion. It's very helpful! I have already put in 47,000 miles just short of 3 years and just got my front brake service. Looking at the programmed schedules indicated on my car computer, I will have 2 more brake services before 100K, among other regular services. So it sounds like the plan is a good deal for my case.

BTW, did you also get the extended warranty? I would like to know if it is worth it, in addition to the maintenance upgrade plan.

Thanks.

Kenny


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

I did not get the extended warranty. So far we have spent $400 and $700 for repairs in the last 2 years, much less than the cost of the $2500 BMW warranty we were offered. However I might make a different call if I had a 5-series as the reliability is more spotty. Also you are more likely to need repairs based on your mileage (it would be less usefulfor someone who drives 10k per year). You should also consider the reliability of your own vehicle. If the car hasn't needed anything yet, it may be worth the gamble. $2000-3000 buys a lot of repairs.


----------



## kcheung (Aug 27, 2004)

Boraxo - I sent you a PM. Please take a look when you have a chance. Thanks.


----------



## groovemoose (Apr 1, 2005)

Sorry to dig up an old thread here, but I'm looking for any information folks might have on which dealers might be willing to give a good price on this program. I'd rather not just start randomly dialing every dealer in the country looking for a good price. Any tips?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Jan 26, 2011)

I can give you very cheap prices on maintenance. Send me a message if you would like a quote.


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

[email protected] BMW said:


> I can give you very cheap prices on maintenance. Send me a message if you would like a quote.


Dan is your best bet. I just got the maintenance upgrade for my M3 from him for a very good price. :thumbup:

He's easy to deal with, always responsive. I got quotes from others but the price/convenience he offered made it a no brainer.

(The author of the above was not compensated but sincerely feels what he said is true.)


----------



## groovemoose (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you! Dan, you've got an email awaiting you in your inbox


----------



## matbob (Jun 21, 2010)

I just completed 4 years on my X5 35d but have very low mileage (30K). Does it makes sense to extend the maintenance program for another 2 years? Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## matbob (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks LB!


----------



## Ostremike (Jul 20, 2016)

*Quote please on 48m/50k refresh program*



[email protected] BMW said:


> 1. The Maintenance Program price is negotiable, so you may get different prices from different dealers. I can help you with a quote if you are interested.
> 
> 2. This does extend the current coverage of the original maintenance plan and it does cover parts and labor, no deductible.


I bought a used 2015 328i xDrive and the dealer told me starting in 2015 the maint program program doesnt follow the car

They offered me a refresh program to cover the balance of the first 48months and 50k miles. I have 18,500 miles on the car which was placed in svc on 12/5/14

Thanks


----------



## BeerguySQ4 (Jul 20, 2016)

Ostremike said:


> I bought a used 2015 328i xDrive and the dealer told me starting in 2015 the maint program program doesnt follow the car
> 
> They offered me a refresh program to cover the balance of the first 48months and 50k miles. I have 18,500 miles on the car which was placed in svc on 12/5/14
> 
> Thanks


I've recently gone through the same exercise on a 2015 228i Xdrive and going through similar on 2016 528i Xdrive for extended warranty and maintenance plans to 100K. Mine was elite certified so maintenance carried through balance of 4/50.

I think the retail refresh for your car is $700. You can definitely do better.

Send a email to Jeff Steel, Business Manager, Passport BMW to see what he can offer, (I used him on my 2015 refresh 3 months ago).
[email protected]


----------



## Ostremike (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks Beerguy
have a sudsy one on me


----------



## BeerguySQ4 (Jul 20, 2016)

Ostremike said:


> Thanks Beerguy
> have a sudsy one on me


Also check out John Moyer ... I've recently worked with him for excellent results too.
[email protected] or call him direct 248 699-3012.


----------

